# Wo beschwert man sich über ungerechte Lehrer?



## Floyder (24. Juni 2009)

Hi!
Ich bin grad auf Hundertachtzig wegen meiner Lehrerin.
Eine kleine Vorgeschichte:
Dieses Schuljahr ist mein letztes, ich habe es wegen vielen Dummheiten versaut und muss deswegen abgehen, ich weiß, es ist dumm von mir, aber das ist meine Entscheidung und soll hier nicht Thema sein.
Ich bin die letzten Wochen nicht zur Schule gegangen, weil ich einfach keine Lust mehr drauf habe.
Meine Lehrerin hat in der Zeit, in der ich noch in der Schule war viel Scheiße gebaut, über Schüler schlecht geredet, Schüler vor der ganzen Klasse bloßgestellt und weiteres, aber das, was sie mit meiner Freundin abzieht ist die Höhe.
Sie droht ihr damit, ihr Zeugnis nicht rauszugeben, wenn ICH nicht mehr zur Schule gehe, sie versuchte sie dazu zu bringen, mit mir schlusszumachen, weil ich nicht in die Schule gehe und weiteres.

Nun zum Thema:
Wo kann ich mich wegen ihr beschweren, wird es etwas bringen und was kann es für sie für Konsequenzen haben?
Sie geht in 5 Tagen in Rente und ist daher bald nicht mehr als Beamte tätig, kann es trotzdem noch Folgen für sie haben?

Ich sags nochmal, mein Verhalten, was die Schule angeht soll hier nicht Thema sein und auch nicht diskutiert werden, ich will auch nichts hören vonwegen "Geh halt zur Schule" oder ähnliches hören, ich möchte Fakten, ich will wissen, was ich gegen sie tun kann.
Ich bedanke mich an dieser Stelle schonmal im Voraus für alle Antworten.

Wütende Grüße,
Floyder.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juni 2009)

Deine Freundin soll zum Direktor gehen und das klären.

Du und deine Taten stehen dabei garnicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Lichkingkiller (24. Juni 2009)

hmmm...

Also in erste Linie würd ich's beim Direktor machen. Wobei... wenn die Lehrerin in 5 Tagen Pensioniert wird wird's wohl nicht viel bringen.
Ob was anderes hilft weiß ich grad nicht.

PS:Ich fühle mit dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (24. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Du und deine Taten stehen dabei garnicht zur Debatte.



Genau meine Meinung.
Sie hat einfach nicht das Recht, meine Freundin die Konsequenzen für meine Taten tragen zu lassen.
Das Problem ist hierbei, dass meine Freundin garnicht vor hat, etwas gegen sie zu Unternehmen, sondern ich.
Ich sehe auch das Problem, dass ich persönlich nichts dagegen tun kann, weil ich nur entfernt damit zutun hat, meine Freundin hat es wohl eher getroffen, deswegen frage ich hier nach, in der Hoffnung Leute zu finden, die genaueres wissen.

Danke für die Antwort.
Mfg.
Floyder


----------



## Klunker (24. Juni 2009)

Also erstmal müssen Lehrkräfte Schüler eben so respektvoll behandeln wie die Schüler die Lehrer, ist dies nicht der Fall sofort zum Direktor. Er wird dann entscheiden was passieren wird, vermutlich müssen beide beteiligten einen bericht abgeben, aber da die lehrkraft ja scheinbar bald in rente geht, werden die wohl beide augen zudrücken, zudem wenn ein "schlechter" (in ihren augen) Schüler sich beschwert.

Eine andere Frage ab wann Rufmord gilt und die einschränkung der grundrechte. zeugniss verweigerung und und fremder leben bestimmen hätten wenn sie jünger wäre sicherlich für ne deftige mahnung gereicht, vllt sogar schulwechsel aber ejtzt wird sich da wohl leide nciht merh viel ergeben :/


----------



## Floyder (24. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Also erstmal müssen Lehrkräfte Schüler eben so respektvoll behandeln wie die Schüler die Lehrer, ist dies nicht der Fall sofort zum Direktor. Er wird dann entscheiden was passieren wird, vermutlich müssen beide beteiligten einen bericht abgeben, aber da die lehrkraft ja scheinbar bald in rente geht, werden die wohl beide augen zudrücken, zudem wenn ein "schlechter" (in ihren augen) Schüler sich beschwert.
> 
> Eine andere Frage ab wann Rufmord gilt und die einschränkung der grundrechte. zeugniss verweigerung und und fremder leben bestimmen hätten wenn sie jünger wäre sicherlich für ne deftige mahnung gereicht, vllt sogar schulwechsel aber ejtzt wird sich da wohl leide nciht merh viel ergeben :/



Dem entnehme ich, dass du also keine Chance siehst, etwas gegen ihr Verhalten zu tun?
Das wär echt schade, wenn ich früher den Mut dazu gehabt hätte, hätte ich schon etwas dagegen getan.


----------



## Klunker (24. Juni 2009)

du kannst ja ihre verabschiedung sabotieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne du solltest wirklich zum direktor gehen und ihr verhalten ist rechtlich strafbar ->. Zudem sie überhaupt nicht dazu befugt ist, dass zeugnis zu verweigern, dies kann nur durch die schlleitung geschehen.

Im Prinzip hat deine Freundin nichts zu befürchten, da sich nur die lehrerin strafbar amchen kann.  Aber wie schon gesagt Direktor (vllt habt ihr ja einen netten wird sich um alles kümmern. )


----------



## Floyder (24. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> du kannst ja ihre verabschiedung sabotieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bis hierher schonmal danke für alle Antworten.
Dann ist wohl demnächst ein Gang zum netten Herrn Direktor in Planung, mal sehen, was daraus wird.
Grüße,
Floyder


----------



## Floyder (24. Juni 2009)

An dieser Stelle nochmal eine Frage:
Meine Freundin möchte nicht zum Direktor gehen, weil sie Angst hat, wieder mit unserer Lehrerin Stress zu kriegen.
Hat es noch einen Sinn zum Direk zu gehen, wenn die Lehrerin schon in Rente ist oder ist ab da jede Chance vertan?


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl,das deine Freundin so oder so ihr Zeugniss bekommt.
Stellen wir uns mal vor,ihr macht jetzt garnichts und die 5 Tage verstreichen. Was will sie machen? 
Zum Direktor gehn und sagen "Ihr Freund kam letztens nicht mehr zur Schule,ich verweigere ihr ihr Zeugniss." ?


----------



## Lurock (24. Juni 2009)

Bei uns gibts auch immer nur Ärger mit dem älteren Lehrpersonal...


----------



## Floyder (24. Juni 2009)

Dass sie ihr das Zeugnis geben muss und wird ist mir klar, das ist von ihr eh nur eine leere Drohung.
Mir geht es dabei eher um andere Dinge, sie kann doch nicht einfach Schüler vor der Klasse bloßstellen, während die betroffenen nicht dabei sind, das ist meines Wissens nach eine Verletzung der menschlichen Würde.


----------



## Klunker (24. Juni 2009)

Ich sag es nochmal, die Lehrerin kann das Zeugnis nicht verweigern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur die Schulleitung ist dazu im Stand und die wird sicherlich wegen dem te nicht das zeugnis eines andern schülers verweigern. Die Freundin muss überhaupt keine angst haben und schlechte noten kann de lehrerin ihr auch nicht geben, das ist am einfachsten zu wiederufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (24. Juni 2009)

Klunker schrieb:


> Ich sag es nochmal, die Lehrerin kann das Zeugnis nicht verweigern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sie bleibt Stur und will nichts dagegen Unternehmen, was ein Problem darstellt.
Sie sagt mir, ich solle mich da nicht reinsteigern, aber das ist ja der Grund, warum Lehrer sowas tun, sie wissen, dass die Schüler sich nicht trauen werden, etwas dagegen zu machen.


----------



## neo1986 (24. Juni 2009)

estmal zum direktor wenn der nichts macht würde ich mal mit irgent jemanden der sich mit deinen rechten auskennt sprechen...


----------



## Skatero (24. Juni 2009)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts auch immer nur Ärger mit dem älteren Lehrpersonal...


/sign
Ich habe auch einen Klassenlehrer der schon über 60 ist. Null Motivation.
Er erklärt die Sachen nicht mehr gut. Beim Abschlusstheater hat er z.B. noch nichts gemacht usw.

btt: Also ich würde zum Direktor gehen.


----------



## Wowneuling (24. Juni 2009)

1.) Kann deine Freundin da ganz cool bleiben. Die Lehrerin darf *ihr* nicht das Zeugnis verweigern, weil *du* gewisse Regeln nicht einhälst. Ihr seid nicht verheiratet...und selbst wenn, dürfte sie es nicht.
2.) Eine friedliche Einigung ist immer die Beste Lösung. Vereinbare doch einfach mal im Beisein des Vertrauenslehrer ein Treffen. Deine Freundin, du, die Lehrer und besagter Vertrauenslehrer. Versucht einfach euch auszusprechen.
3.) Die "offizielle" Stelle wäre der zuständige Schulträger (nicht der Direktor - müsste im Impressum eurer Schulenhomepage stehen). Wenn keine Homepage vorhanden, dann im Sekretariat erfragen. 
4.) Der Direktor wäre sicher auch eine Lösung, dürfte aber extrem auf der Seite der Lehrerin stehen.
5.) Dir muss klar sein, dass du es bei deiner Vorgeschichte schwer haben wirst, den Schulträger bzw. Direktor auf deiner Seite zu haben.
6.) Es besteht eine Schulplicht in Deutschland. Und sofern du noch nicht 12 Jahre zur Schule gegangen bist (glaube das hat sich seit meiner Schulzeit nicht geändert) MUSST du zur Schule. Nach Lust geht es da nun wirklich nicht. Ganz nebenbei bist du gerade im Begriff deine ganze Zukunft zu verscheissen. Ich denke, dass dürftest du bereits mehr als einmal gehört haben, aber glaub es mir trotzdem.
7.) Schreib dein Anliegen mal unter www.recht.de. Das ist ein Forum zu Rechtsfragen. WICHTIG: Beachte dort auf jedenfall die Netiquette, sonst erhälst du nicht *eine *Antwort! Denn kostenlose Rechtshilfe ist in Deutschland nicht zulässig. Aber wie gesagt lies die Netiquette genau und formulier dein Anliegen sachlich und professionell.


----------



## Klunker (24. Juni 2009)

Floyder schrieb:


> Dass sie ihr das Zeugnis geben muss und wird ist mir klar, das ist von ihr eh nur eine leere Drohung.
> Mir geht es dabei eher um andere Dinge, sie kann doch nicht einfach Schüler vor der Klasse bloßstellen, während die betroffenen nicht dabei sind, das ist meines Wissens nach eine Verletzung der menschlichen Würde.



@lurock bei wem nicht -.- die neuen lehrer hingegen sind sehr gut so aus den eltzen 5 jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn sie das tut muss man sich aufjedenfall beschweren, also blosstellen in der klasse

§ 186 StGB:

„Wer in Beziehung auf einen anderen eine Tatsache behauptet oder verbreitet, welche denselben verächtlich zu machen oder in der öffentlichen Meinung herabzuwürdigen geeignet ist, wird, wenn nicht diese Tatsache erweislich wahr ist, mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu einem Jahr oder mit Geldstrafe und, wenn die Tat öffentlich oder durch Verbreiten von Schriften (§ 11 Abs. 3) begangen ist, mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.“



vllt hast du ja Glück und sie lässt nocmal was richtig blödes raus. aber das ist ja eher wunschdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (24. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> 6.) Es besteht eine Schulplicht in Deutschland. Und sofern du noch nicht 12 Jahre zur Schule gegangen bist (glaube das hat sich seit meiner Schulzeit nicht geändert) MUSST du zur Schule. Nach Lust geht es da nun wirklich nicht. Ganz nebenbei bist du gerade im Begriff deine ganze Zukunft zu verscheissen. Ich denke, dass dürftest du bereits mehr als einmal gehört haben, aber glaub es mir trotzdem.
> 7.) Schreib dein Anliegen mal unter www.recht.de. Das ist ein Forum zu Rechtsfragen. WICHTIG: Beachte dort auf jeden die Netiquette, sonst erhälst du nicht *eine *Antwort! Denn kostenlose Rechtshilfe ist in Deutschland nicht zulässig. Aber wie gesagt lies die Netiquette genau und formulier dein Anliegen sachlich und professionell.


12 jahre ich währe eigentlich nach 10 gegangen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am besten du schreibst einen brief an die schulleitung, bin selbst wegne einem sehr schweren vorfall fast von der schule geflog dan habe ich alles in einem brief beschrieben wie es war und konnte so die schulleitung auf meine seite ziehen das sie mich nicht von der schule wirft....so ein brief könnte in deinem fall auch ein vorteil haben den sie sehen das du dir mühe giebst....


----------



## Floyder (24. Juni 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> 1.) Kann deine Freundin da ganz cool bleiben. Die Lehrerin darf *ihr* nicht das Zeugnis verweigern, weil *du* gewisse Regeln nicht einhälst. Ihr seid nicht verheiratet...und selbst wenn, dürfte sie es nicht.
> 
> Das ist mir bewusst und es geht mir auch nicht darum, das Zeugnis meiner Freundin zu retten, sondern darum, die Lehrerin für ihre unrechtmäßigen Taten und Aussagen büßen zu lassen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wowneuling (24. Juni 2009)

> Die Schulpflicht in Deutschland beträgt Zehn Jahre.
> Ich weiß, dass ich mir dadurch scheinbar die Zukunft versaut habe, das habe ich schon mehr als einmal von mehreren Seiten gehört, *trotzdessen werde ich meinen Weg finden und die Kurve kriegen.*


Dafür drücke ich dir alle Daumen dich ich habe! 
Bitte berichte einfach mal, wie es ausging, bzw. wie es weiter verlaufen ist. Sollte der Thread hier einschlafen dann auch gerne per PN, vielleicht kann ich dir noch etwas helfen.


----------



## chopi (24. Juni 2009)

Floyder schrieb:


> sie wissen, dass die Schüler sich nicht trauen werden, etwas dagegen zu machen.


Ich würde das eher als Mangel an Lust interpretieren,wenn ich das Zeugniss bekomme,kann ich die Lehrerin doch auslachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floyder (25. Juni 2009)

chopi schrieb:


> Ich würde das eher als Mangel an Lust interpretieren,wenn ich das Zeugniss bekomme,kann ich die Lehrerin doch auslachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So kann man das auch sehen.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden was noch so passiert.


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2009)

Wenn sie in 5 Tagen pensioniert wird, vergiss die ganze Geschichte und ignoriere sie. Sie hat eh nichts gross mehr zu befürchten.
Ich kann mich an einen Fall zurückerinnern, bei dem die Lehrerin in einer Grundschule die Schüler geschlagen hat. Das war so um 1995 rum oder so, also nicht zu Zeiten, wo das noch als "normal" galt. Die Schüler und die Eltern haben sich dann an den Direktor gewandt, doch allzu gross hat das nichts mehr gebracht, da die Lehrerin eh bald pensioniert wurde. Ihr wurde halt einfach ne Standpauke gehalten und sie musste versprechen, das nicht mehr zu tun. Ok, getan hat sies dann wirklich nicht mehr, aber das war auch nur noch ein halbes Jahr oder so bis zu ihrer Pensionierung.

Wirkliche Erfolgschancen hast Du da vermutlich keine mehr.


Info: Übrigens gibts für Schulabgänger mittlerweile unzählige Möglichkeiten. Es ist längst nicht mehr so wie früher, dass man keine Chancen mehr hat, wenn man Schulabgänger ist. Falls Du Dich noch nicht allzu gross drüber informiert haben solltest, rat ich Dir zu ner amtlichen Beratungsstelle in Deiner Region zu gehn (die sind idR kostenlos für Schüler) und Dich informieren zu lassen, was noch alles so möglich ist für Dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (25. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Deine Freundin soll zum Direktor gehen und das klären.
> 
> Du und deine Taten stehen dabei garnicht zur Debatte.



sign ^^ 




jaja unnütz aber egal


----------



## tear_jerker (25. Juni 2009)

wenn alle stricke reißen, zeig hier das urteil vom deutschen gerichtshof über spickmich.de und grinse dabei etwas. das dürfte seine wirkung nicht verfehlen, aber sowas sollte das letzte mittel sein.


----------



## Haxxler (25. Juni 2009)

Das is ma heftig. Aber wie Tonks schon sagte, einfach zum Rektor und stunk machen.


----------



## Thrainan (25. Juni 2009)

Ich denke schon das es möglich sein sollte Anzeige zu erstatten. Allerdings ist das natürlich imemr so eine finannziele Sache, anwaltskosten ect. 

Zur Schule und abbruch ect.: zweiter Bildungsweg und so. Bleib halt am Ball und dann wirds schon. Geh auf jeden Fall irgendwo zur Schule, bilde dich weiter und gammel nicht rum. In der aktuellen Wirtschaftslage wird es sonnst schwer was zu finden. Auch wenns aktuell Scheiße aussieht beiß dich durch. Ich hab auch mein Studium abgebrochen, ichw eis wovon ich rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2009)

Für ne simple Anzeige braucht man erst mal keinen Anwalt, es sei denn man wird darauf wegen Verleumdung verklagt. Aber das ist auch zu heftig finde ich. Die genannten Dinge sind jetzt nicht so extrem, dass sie ne Anzeige rechtfertigen würden, bzw die Polizei würde da ziemlich sicher gar nichts unternehmen.
Der korrekte Weg bei Schulen und Erziehungsanstalten ist *immer* über die nächsthöhere Instanz. Das bedeutet im Normalfall:
Lehrer -> Direktor/Rektor -> Schulverwaltung -> regionales Bildungsamt -> Bildungsamt des Bundeslandes/Kantons -> staatliches Bildungsamt
Wobei es eigentlich so gut wie nie Fälle gibt, die über die Schulverwaltung hinweg gehen. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt wirds normalerweise eben auch recht teuer, da man die zuständigen Stellen bezahlen muss, damit sie überhaupt irgendwas tun.


----------



## Madrake (25. Juni 2009)

@ Klunker

ist zwar schön und gut das man ein Strafgesetzbuch hat - und gegen welche Paragraphe man verstößt.

Jedoch Rechtsanwalt einschalten, gibt es Zeugen wenn ja welche. Sind die Zeugen glaubenswürdig. Zuerst einmal trägst du als Kläger die Kosten des Rechtsanwaltes, wenn dabei nur unzureichend ein Ergebnis herauskommt, wird das Verfahren eingestellt und du als Kläger bleibst auf den Kosten sitzen und bist genauso weit wie vorher.

^Deutscher Rechtsstaat halt. Nur das was man auf dem Papier beweisen kann gilt, sonst kann ja jeder behaupten... -.- naja ist irgenwie schon krankhaft das Rechtssystem, aber nunja - es gibt immer neue Reformen und Gesetze das nichtmal die am Bezirksamt durchblicken.


achja zu deinem Problem,...

Vertrauenslehrer gehen, am besten mit deiner Freundin und sachlich über das Thema reden. Er muss gegenüber der Lehrerin schweigen, wenn du darauf pochst. Wenn du mit deiner Freundin dem Vertrauenslehrer (als Schlichter) und der Lehrerin reden möchtest geht das auch. Der Vertrauenslehrer hat dabei die Funktion wenn die Konversation eskalieren sollte, den Ton zu dämmen, und zurück zum Thema führen gegebenfalls auf einen Kompromissvorschlag zu leiten.

^ist meist auch so die Lösung bei Tarifstreits (IG Metall, Verdi und Co. mit Arbeitgeberbund).

Immer schön sachlich schildern, dann klappt es auch.

mfg Madrake


----------



## Zonalar (25. Juni 2009)

Ich selber habe gute Erfahrungen mit älteren Lehrern gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein über 60-Jähriger Biologielehrer, der oft davon redet, was er so alles erlebt hat. EIn lustiger Kauz, mit viel Wissen, dass er uns vermittelt und mit seiner Vergangenheit praktisch veranschaulicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde auch, dass reden in diesem Fall die beste Lösung ist. 

Bin selber ein Schulabgänger in diesem Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

